# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  نجم دفاع المريخ : نجم الدين عبد الله عريساً .. الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تم عصر امس بمنزلهم بالثورة عقد قران نجم دفاع المنتخب الوطنى والمريخ نجم الدين عبد الله حيث حضر الدكتور جمال الوالى رئيس نادى المريخ ونائبه الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى واعضاء مجلس المريخ وزملاء اللاعب وقد كان جمال الوالى وكيلاً للعريس ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ضفر كان حضورا





امير كمال + عبد الرحمن كرنقو ..





ايهاب زغبير + فيصل موسى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وارغو 





اكرم الهادى 





مصعب عمر 






يس 






سعيد السعودى + هيثم طمبل 



*

----------


## الحمادي

*مبروووك لامبراطور الدفاع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الجهاز الفنى باكمله كان حضورا





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*راجى عبد العاطى 






الملك فيصل العجب يداعب العريس 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 120 (5 من الأعضاء و 115 زائر)
mido77,مزمل عباس,معاذالنجومي,الحمادي,ودالكامل المريخابى
*

----------


## ابوالاء

*مبروووووووووووووووك للعريس الخلوق اللاعب : نجم الدين و إنشاءالله بيت مال وعيال ويكون دافع له ليبذل أكثر 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*نصر الدين الشغيل + هيثم طمبل 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مبوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك وعقبالي انا يااااااااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

مبوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك وعقبالي انا يااااااااااااااااااارب






اميييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب ... 


ما تركز يا ولد .. وبطل جرسة ..

تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 
يا مرتضى الحق صاحبك بقى قاعد على الهبشة ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 221 (6 من الأعضاء و 215 زائر)
mido77,مصطفي منعم,معاذالنجومي,الحمادي,الســـكاب,wadrahim
*

----------


## جواندي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 245 (9 من الأعضاء و 236 زائر)
جواندي*,مصطفي منعم,معاذالنجومي,الحمادي,الســـكاب,ابوسامى,عباس التنقر,عبدالمنعم الفكي,wadrahimالف مبروك للعريس
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 255 (10 من الأعضاء و 245 زائر)
mido77,مصطفي منعم,معاذالنجومي,الأبيض ضميرك,الحمادي,الســـكاب,ابوسامى,عبدالمنعم الفكي,wadrahim,طارق حامد


العزابة الله يعرس ليهم والمعرسين ربنا يسعدهم ويدبل ليهم ..؟ 


  الا شيخ طارق دبل نهى نهى نهى ..
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 255 (10 من الأعضاء و 245 زائر)
mido77,مصطفي منعم,معاذالنجومي,الأبيض ضميرك,الحمادي,الســـكاب,ابوسامى,عبدالمنعم الفكي,wadrahim,طارق حامد

العزابة الله يعرس ليهم والمعرسين ربنا يسعدهم ويدبل ليهم ..؟ 


  الا شيخ طارق دبل نهى نهى نهى ..



 شيخ طارق اكثر واحد بحافظ على الشرع والشرع بقول اربعةeisawi
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 255 (10 من الأعضاء و 245 زائر)
mido77,مصطفي منعم,معاذالنجومي,الأبيض ضميرك,الحمادي,الســـكاب,ابوسامى,عبدالمنعم الفكي,wadrahim,طارق حامد

العزابة الله يعرس ليهم والمعرسين ربنا يسعدهم ويدبل ليهم ..؟ 


  الا شيخ طارق دبل نهى نهى نهى ..



شباب اون لاين الله يعرس ليكم كلكم خاصة المدراء
بما فيهم شيخ طارق يا ميدو !!
مبروووووووك للكابتن نجم النجوم نجم الدين !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

 شيخ طارق اكثر واحد بحافظ على الشرع والشرع بقول اربعةeisawi



الناس القاعدين على الهبشه ظهروا يا ميدو مش اباتى !!!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الناس القاعدين على الهبشه ظهروا يا ميدو مش اباتى !!!




ده انت ذاتك نفسك فيه بس ملاوز :hhh:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الناس القاعدين على الهبشه ظهروا يا ميدو مش اباتى !!!




انا يا جماعة الحقوني سريييييييييييع لانو بعد دة بجيب ليكم مشكلة ....







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					


ده انت ذاتك نفسك فيه بس ملاوز :hhh:




لا حرج في ذلك
*

----------


## برعى القانون

*​بالمال والبنون للاعب المهذب .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برعى القانون
					

​بالمال والبنون للاعب المهذب .





اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برعى القانون
					

​بالمال والبنون للاعب المهذب .



حمدلله علي السلام اخي برعي
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووك شوالات مش كلمات ليك ي نجم الدين وبيت مال وعيال ربنا يهنيكم ببعض ي رب 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الف مبروك وبيت مال وعيالودا يكون ليك دافع يا نجم الدين وكدا انت كملت نص الدين بقي شد حيلك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مبروووووك نجم النجوم  قاطع انفاس الهجوم 
بيت مال و عيال و عقبال الشباب ( لاعبين الزعيم العذابه )
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووووك مليون يانجم الدين
وبيت مال وعيال
                        	*

----------


## أبو الجيش

*مبروك ليك نجم الدين 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروك كابتن نجم الدين 
ربنا سيعدكم وان شاء الله بيت مال وعيال 
اما عزابة المنبر ربنا يدبكم اللى فى مرادكم ويعرس ليكم فى اقرب وقت
                        	*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*[















سعيد السعودي غير القميص ده ما عندو ....ده شنو ده





سعيد السعودى + هيثم طمبل 


[/QUOTE]


*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبروك وبيت مال وعيال
وعقبال لليقية
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بارك الله لهما وبارك عليهما وجمعهما في خير الف مبروك للكابتن نجم الدين نرجو له حياة زوجية سعيدة بأذن الله
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الف مبروك للنجم الخلوق نجم الدين . بيت مال وعيال ان شاء الله .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الف مبروك للعروسين
بس ما عرف يختار التوقيت المناسب للاسف
                        	*

----------


## abouzr

*مبروووك نجم الدين والعقبى لجميع العزابة
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الف مبروك للعروسين
بس ما عرف يختار التوقيت المناسب للاسف



ههههههههههههههه
الشتا فات ولا شنو يا احمد
ولا توقيت موسم وكده ؟
ياعمك العرس ده زى القدر بقع بردلب
الف مبروك العريس الخلوق نجم النجوم
وبيت مال وعيال

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مبروك كابتن نجم الدين 
ربنا سيعدكم وان شاء الله بيت مال وعيال 
اما عزابة المنبر ربنا يدبكم اللى فى مرادكم ويعرس ليكم فى اقرب وقت



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم ااامين ي رب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

بارك الله لهما وبارك عليهما وجمعهما في خير الف مبروك للكابتن نجم الدين نرجو له حياة زوجية سعيدة بأذن الله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اكتر اجابة نموذجية
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الف الف  مبروك  لنجم  دفاع    المنتخب  والمريخ  نجم  الدين  وبيت  وعيال  أنشاء  الله   والعقبه  لاعضاء المنبر
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الف مبروك للعروسين
بس ما عرف يختار التوقيت المناسب للاسف





يا حبيب دا عقد قران فقط .. وسوف يكتمل الزواج فى شهر يونيو القادم ..
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي

*الف مبروك لصخرة دفاع السودان والمريخ نجم الدين 

*

----------


## mohamed mahgob

*الف مليون مبروك يانجم
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*الف مبروك وعقبالنا بالتانية
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك نجم الدين 
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (2 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)
مرتضي دياب,عقبالك ياماسوره انت وصحبك ميدو محمد star
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك نجم الدين 
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (2 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)
مرتضي دياب,عقبالك ياماسوره انت وصحبك ميدو محمد star



جمعاً يا ماسورة القضارف ..

تخريمة :

السمسم بتاعى ويييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟:zxcv1:
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ماشاء الله العروس عسل مبروك نجم الدين تستاهل
                        	*

----------

